# Obedience training order



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am flying by the seat of my pants here (but hey, I'm wearing good denim!). I start my dogs off on learning to focus on me, with eye contact. Then I teach sit, down, recall, go to the mat, settle, leave-it, drop-it, touch and loose leash walking. I always, always, always work on come-when-called, both indoors and out. However, I am _the least qualified_ dog training nobody you can imagine, despite having had dogs for @40 years. I home trained Chagall, he earned his Canine Good Citizenship (CGC) designation years ago and he is a delight to live with and take anywhere. Poodles being so smart and so eager to please, and my own propensity to enjoy good luck, all played their part I'm sure. Those really in the know will offer you better guidance. But I am just_ so _psyched to see _you _so psyched to get on with Remi's "re-education" program, I simply couldn't keep my pie hole shut. You go girl!! :whoo:


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL, You are like my personal cheer leader, I love it. I am excited. And I know she is more than capable of getting this done. I had her bell trained in two days for pottying. 
I just wanted to take the rout that would make the most sense to the dog so that she could be successful. And so that I can make sure I know and feel confident about what I am teaching. I loved the video of Paris being trained to put her head in the bucket. Well, to listen for the click, while her head was in the bucket. That amazed me. 
I couldn't help but notice the volume of treats being given. Any advice on something healthy, but tasty?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, _so _many tasty training treats to choose from! I use cooked chicken, string cheese, dehydrated calves liver, dehydrated lamb lung and dehydrated tripe. There are more choices than you can shake a stick at, depends what your poodle likes and what agrees with their system. My guy can, and would, eat just about_ anything_. But that's our go-to list.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Order of Commands*

Hi missmygirls;

I really like the vest/outfit in your avatar! 

IMO, I really like the progression of training commands in Jean Donaldson's "Train Your Dog Like a Pro." The CD that comes with the book is very helpful. 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I do what I need to have done first and it often depends on the puppy. These guys were reeeeeeellly naughty about putting rocks into their mouths and all kinds of awful things, so the first day I taught them leave it and drop it. Then later, give. I like to get that attention on me thing going asap because that helps with so many other things. Lots of regular manners or safety things that pertain to perhaps, where I live or what the puppies personalities are like. If a puppy is very prone to be clingy, I might not worry so much at first about him rushing out an open door if I lived in the country away from a road. But if I live where I live, in the suburbs, I want my puppies that may not be the clingy, stick to me type to learn to "wait" at the door when it's opened, not that that is a sure fire thing, but it helps. And a really good recall. Some things mean you need to get a foundation on it first though, like wait. They're going to need to learn to sit and stay/wait in easier places first, rather than an open door where there are all kinds of distractions. 

So, it's not always the same which order of tasks I tackle. And with these puppies, I hate to admit it, but I've really slacked a lot on a lot of things. They're not anywhere nearly as well trained as my previous dogs. But I guess I'm not in a terrible hurry. They'll get there.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled, I am going to ship Misha to you! She is very smart and very willing to learn...she will get along great with your dogs and LOVES cats. When she is trained as well as your dogs you can ship her right back! lol 

Misha knows "watch me" and "sit" and "come" and "get down" and "give me five". She does NOT know "stay" or "drop it" or "give". When I ask her to do something, she will stare at me for a time, like she is thinking "what's in it for me"? If nothing, she doesn't do it, and I usually don't make her.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with PoodleBeguiled - essentials for the life you lead (in our case Wait, Come, Settle, and looseleash walking), then all the rest. Although most non-show pups seem to learn Sit first, as it is so easy to teach!

I would highly recommend Jean Donaldson's Train your dog like a pro - excellent grounding in how to teach all the common cues and to ensure you proof them throughly. And it has a DVD. It would mesh very well with the Kikopup videos.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with much of what others have said here. I do think Chagall's Mom hit an important point, which is that if you don't have the dog's undivided attention you can't get much else done. Good attention will be the route of all other behaviors. Make yourself more interesting than everything else (tasty treats go a long way) the work on things in the order you need them for a good safe life with your dog. I think a 100% reliable sit or down stay under all circumstances can be a life saver since it keeps your dog from moving if they've gotten loose in the street. A rock solid recall so they know they absolutely have to come back to you even if you are calling them off chasing squirrels or cats also essential. Loose leash walking so walking is pleasant and not a chore is important too. I actually think I would rank all three of those things as equally important.

Keep it fun!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Poodlebeguiled, I am going to ship Misha to you! She is very smart and very willing to learn...she will get along great with your dogs and LOVES cats. When she is trained as well as your dogs you can ship her right back! lol
> 
> Misha knows "watch me" and "sit" and "come" and "get down" and "give me five". She does NOT know "stay" or "drop it" or "give". When I ask her to do something, she will stare at me for a time, like she is thinking "what's in it for me"? If nothing, she doesn't do it, and I usually don't make her.


LOL. You wouldn't say that if you saw my dogs. Really...I've become so lazy and it's a real chore to train two puppies, especially when you have two OTHER dogs hanging around wanting cookies too. So, things just aren't getting done very fast. 

It sounds like you've done a lot with Misha. My dogs don't sit or down well. They'll do it, but it's not solid at all. They come fairly well but I wouldn't trust them off leash one little bit other than in my fenced yard. Leave it and drop it are easy when they find out they get something way better if they do. Of course, sometimes they go back and pick up the no no again so they can get told, drop it and get another cookie. So, that means having to prevent that from happening. They're really quick to catch onto behavior chains. Watch me is really cute and they're pretty good at that. 

But they're not all the way trustworthy with house breaking yet. I've really slacked on that one. They go outside most all of the time but there have been enough accidents that they figure,_ why not? If no one is around to let me out, this works right here. _Arrrgggg. I have to chuckle a little when people complain about their 4 month old puppies not being house broken yet. I think my Doberman, if I remember correctly took a long time too. But my GSD, Lab and my male Chihuahua got onto it within weeks. I don't remember if I was more diligent or if it was mostly their doing.

They haven't gotten onto "enough" to STAY stopped with the barking. lol. Yap, yap, yap..."enough"....they stop for a few seconds, get a treat, then yap yap yap. lol. We're working on duration still. We can get up to about 10 seconds if I'm lucky. 

So, no...for a trainer, I suck these days with these dogs. It was so easy when I just had these two well behaved Chihuahuas. It was sooooo easy, that it was getting boring. haha. Now, it is not boring but it is trying. Never get two puppies at the same time. I knew that. And yet, I couldn't resist. And ya know what? I wouldn't do anything differently if I had it to do over again. LOL. We're getting there...it's just slower.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Two words: Crate Games.

Three words: 



.

I say get these "control behaviors" down pat, and your dog will "learn to learn"--learn to make choices, learn that HIS / HER choices make good things happen. Learn to think. Poodles are good at thinking. 

Once your dog learns to learn, a world of possibilities opens up for you. Good luck!

--Q


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi again. We worked on sit, down, stay....did great as long as she can see the treat. When trying to fade the marker, forget it, little brat. 
Hard to train with migraines, but we are working through it. Don't want to regress. Quick question....how do I get her to obey with out always treating? She certainly expects it. Do I have to carry treats in my pocket forever lol


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

fjm said:


> I agree with PoodleBeguiled - essentials for the life you lead (in our case Wait, Come, Settle, and looseleash walking), then all the rest. Although most non-show pups seem to learn Sit first, as it is so easy to teach!
> 
> I would highly recommend Jean Donaldson's Train your dog like a pro - excellent grounding in how to teach all the common cues and to ensure you proof them throughly. And it has a DVD. It would mesh very well with the Kikopup videos.




Breeder recommended the same woman. I am going to order her stuff!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

missmygirls said:


> Hi again. We worked on sit, down, stay....did great as long as she can see the treat. When trying to fade the marker, forget it, little brat.
> Hard to train with migraines, but we are working through it. Don't want to regress. Quick question....how do I get her to obey with out always treating? She certainly expects it. Do I have to carry treats in my pocket forever lol


You're gonna _hate_ me for this, more links! :becky:




Fading a lure | Dogmantics Dog Training


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> You're gonna _hate_ me for this, more links! :becky:
> Dog training tip of the day- Fading a Lure (while teaching SPIN) - YouTube
> Fading a lure | Dogmantics Dog Training


OMG...LOL, I feel like I am related to this woman , I have spent so much time with her lol. I watched this a few times before I began. Remi will not do anything unless she can see the treat. She is to smart and naughty. Not even if I pretend its in my hand. I am going to make some chicken jerky and see if that can advance us any. But thanks for the video lol.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, maybe you can find some help here then. (Ya' didn't think I was gonna throw in the towel did you?!) 
Advanced Dog Training Methods: How to Fade Prompts and Lures - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Nobody could possibly hate you Chagall. Kiko pup is really good. I'm a full fledged groupy and subscribe to her videos. I love how she explains and demonstrates things. I wish more people would watch these videos. There are too many people who think you need to use rough stuff to train the domestic dog.

And the Whole Dog Journal is wonderful to get too.

Thanks for posting.

Missmygirls....I'm a Jean Donaldson fan too. I think you'll really get a lot from her books.


----------

